# Deadliest Fighter in MMA?



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Who do you guys think is the most aggresive fighter to ever fight in mma? who do you think is the deadliest standing up, on the ground, or just all around? post your fighter here!

my vote for the deadliest is wanderlei PRIDE-era
hes got awesome strikes and is very versatile especially when he was in pride.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

rampage cuz he has awesome hook combos and i'm surprised he never killed anyone in pride with his slams. also he is black


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wandy nnot any more but back when he would rush in looking for the clinch ever chance he had


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

fedor.. no need for explanation lol


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i think fedor has tremendous strength but his grappling and submissions are better in my opinion


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd also say PRIDE-era Wand. Cro Cop at the height of his career was dropping everyone. Liddell was on his title hot streak.

Also a bit of a leftfield pick when I think of deadly - but on the ground - Demian Maia is deadly.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Deadliest fighter ever or recent? a) W Silva he was unstoppable in Pride, could make a case for V Belfort early in the UFC dude was sick. Recent I would have to say Cung Lee all wins by knockout and IMHO deadliest kicks in MMA. Anyone else share my opinion?


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

jeffmantx said:


> Deadliest fighter ever or recent? a) W Silva he was unstoppable in Pride, could make a case for V Belfort early in the UFC dude was sick. Recent I would have to say Cung Lee all wins by knockout and IMHO deadliest kicks in MMA. Anyone else share my opinion?


Cung Le will be a lot more deadly fighter when he stops pretending he is an actor.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Simmi said:


> Cung Le will be a lot more deadly fighter when he stops pretending he is an actor.


LOL true but as far as kicking hes at the top of my list the dude broke frank shamrocks forearm hes got a wicked spinning back kick not a bad puncher either he does need to fight more.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hes good but hes already 37 and has only had 6 mma fights (since his record is 6-0 lol) he might pass his prime by next year but whos to say? randy couture still fights and hes 40+


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Cung Le

Jeff Monson (golden gloves boxer, Abu Dhabi grappler, dangerous knees, strong as ever)

Rashad Evans (only thing we havent seen from him is a highlight submission)


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ken Shamrock :thumb02:

Seriously though I'm surprised no one has mention Anderson Silva. When he is aggressive he is one dangerous mutherplucker. You need a face lift after you fight the guy.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

when I think deadly I think of sheer striking power that could kill. Maybe Wandi a few years ago,maybe Rampage. 


I also believe Brock Lesnar may top the list with the amount of damage he does with each punch. If he ever catches someone coming into one of his bombs he would blow their face up.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok my picks would be old school Gracie for the submissions, stand-up would have to be Chuck with the punching power, Cro-Cop with the stand-up kicking power, and the ground and pound now would be Brock, but going old school before Brock I going on a limb and say Tito.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jeffmantx said:


> Deadliest fighter ever or recent? a) W Silva he was unstoppable in Pride, could make a case for V Belfort early in the UFC dude was sick. Recent I would have to say Cung Lee all wins by knockout and IMHO deadliest kicks in MMA. Anyone else share my opinion?


Cung Le is all hype, his only decent win is beating an over the hill Frank Shamrock and he barely did that despite the fact Frank did everything possible by keeping it standing to gift Le the win. Cung Le would get beat by any mid level UFC MW and probably by most WW's (Le should be fighting at WW). Cung Le would get absolutly decimated by somebody like Rich Franklin or Dan Henderson, hell Bisping would own him and dont bother getting me started at how overated he is.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Cung Le is all hype, his only decent win is beating an over the hill Frank Shamrock and he barely did that despite the fact Frank did everything possible by keeping it standing to gift Le the win. Cung Le would get beat by any mid level UFC MW and probably by most WW's (Le should be fighting at WW). Cung Le would get absolutly decimated by somebody like Rich Franklin or Dan Henderson, hell Bisping would own him and dont bother getting me started at how overated he is.


Ya, Cung Le is super overrated.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Simmi said:


> I'd also say PRIDE-era Wand. Cro Cop at the height of his career was dropping everyone. Liddell was on his title hot streak.
> 
> Also a bit of a leftfield pick when I think of deadly - but on the ground - Demian Maia is deadly.


As far as Demian Maia goes, I just never think of BJJ practitioners as "deadly" in the cage. On the street when they can pull your arm off, maybe, but in the cage it seems like the most comfortable way to lose. Unless the ref is terrible, you really don't get hurt much, just some momentary pain and a tapout. 

Compare this to guys like Wanderlei in his prime or Anderson, who'd smash your face into pulp. My vote goes for Anderson, he's put together some of the most painful looking TKOs in recent history ... I was cringing when I watched that knee that dislocated Franklin's nose.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> As far as Demian Maia goes, I just never think of BJJ practitioners as "deadly" in the cage. On the street when they can pull your arm off, maybe, but in the cage it seems like the most comfortable way to lose. Unless the ref is terrible, you really don't get hurt much, just some momentary pain and a tapout.
> 
> Compare this to guys like Wanderlei in his prime or Anderson, who'd smash your face into pulp. My vote goes for Anderson, he's put together some of the most painful looking TKOs in recent history ... I was cringing when I watched that knee that dislocated Franklin's nose.


I agree with this assessment. Wandy and Andy. Wandy in his prime was brutality personified, and extremely intimidating. Remember that early 80's movie "My Bodyguard"? If I had to pick a bodyguard to go into a bad situation with, Wandy may have been my choice in his prime. Anderson doesn't look as intimidating, but the way he can Franklin a person, he might be the most deadly as he shoves nose cartilage up into someone's brain.

However, if I had to fight Aliens or Predator trophy hunters, I'd bring Fedor or maybe Brock with me.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL...wrong to laugh but damn thats a nose job


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually agree with the post on demian maia. Okay, maybe not the most deadly but deadly ? Yes. kid could snap your neck. Okay this is MMA so it's more likley to be a broken arm but still :thumb02: Yeah pride-era wand. and maybe pride Shogun ? not sure


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wanderlei, anderson silva and chuck liddell are up there.

in my mind no strong ground fighter has a chance in this category, because they can use instant submissions or they're going to get eye gouged or groin smashed. But in my mind BJJ has no business in a street fight.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

xeberus said:


> wanderlei, anderson silva and chuck liddell are up there.
> 
> in my mind no strong ground fighter has a chance in this category, because they can use instant submissions or they're going to get eye gouged or groin smashed. But in my mind BJJ has no business in a street fight.


Your absolutely right about that, if your gonna use BJJ in a street fight youd better look around for some grass to move the fight to. Could you imagine trying to pull guard in a street fight? or even bieng on top? Your knees or back would look like hamburger meat. lol


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

jcal said:


> [/COLOR]
> Your absolutely right about that, if your gonna use BJJ in a street fight youd better look around for some grass to move the fight to. Could you imagine trying to pull guard in a street fight? or even bieng on top? Your knees or back would look like hamburger meat. lol


Yeah, not to mention the guard, out of which 80% of BJJ submissions are launched, is a ridiculously unrealistic and useless position in a streetfight. I mean seriously, you're lying spread-eagled on your back with your package wide open, and your eyes, hair, and throat, a guy in a street fight isn't gonna be nice and play around trying to pass your guard, he's gonna crush your vitals. 

IMO the only part of BJJ that's useful for a street fight is the mount or back control for chokes and punches. The guard might come in handy for women who get attacked by rapists or something whose goal is not to beat the chick but uh .. you know. In that case they could probably sink something in, but not in a regular streetfight.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I lol'd @ the mental image of a woman being raped choking out a rapist with a triangle choke.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Diego Sanchez


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Igor Vovchanchyn. The guy put Enson Inoue in a coma for several months and almost killed him, not to mention he has anvils for hands and is very fast. 

I'd say Fedor, but he's too nice to hurt anyone.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Scott Blevins.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Cung Le is all hype, his only decent win is beating an over the hill Frank Shamrock and he barely did that despite the fact Frank did everything possible by keeping it standing to gift Le the win. Cung Le would get beat by any mid level UFC MW and probably by most WW's (Le should be fighting at WW). Cung Le would get absolutly decimated by somebody like Rich Franklin or Dan Henderson, hell Bisping would own him and dont bother getting me started at how overated he is.


*yawns*


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i think the early shogun has to take the crown of most agressive fighter, wanderleis up there to though


----------

